# T5.140 DC DEF usage



## 2pawsfarm (9 mo ago)

I bought a slightly used 2021 T5.140 DC New Holland recently. I finally got out in the field yesterday with a 12' disc and did some discing , amazing how much more power this thing has over my Powerstar 75 - I completely love the tractor however I feel like I'm surprised by the use of DEF.- I have a diesel truck so DEF is not new to me however yesterday I ran about 6 hours discing burned 14.2 (54.5% engine power for the duration)gallons of fuel during my session and used 30% of the total DEF tank - is that normal for it being under that kind of a workload I guess? Just seems like a lot for under a half tank of diesel to use almost 1/3 of a tank of DEF.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good question--I have a 2021 T5.120 EC and have about 100 hours on it now. I have used 1 1/3 jugs of DEF. 

I'm curious also.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I can’t give any clue about DEF usage amounts, but I do know that CNH has an engine design theory that depends more heavily on DEF usage to eliminate the need for cooled EGR and minimize the need for DPF regeneration.


----------



## 2pawsfarm (9 mo ago)

After I did a little bit of digging in the manual lastnight and going to the gas station to fill it up - I used a bit more fuel than what the monitor said about 17 gallons total. It says in the manual that the lowest def usage is around 6% of the fuel you used and can be as high as 18% is still in spec. So if i used 17 gallons at 6% that's 1 gallon, and at 18% that's 3 gallons. I believe the T4.140 DEF tank is only 3.5 gallons total. so I suppose i was around 7.4% or so usage for tillage even though I was only at 50% engine capacity. I suppose I should go get a 55 gallon drum of DEF at this point.


----------

